# Stress Coat?



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I've seen quite a few references on the boards lately to Stress Coat. Thankfully my Ninja is healthy and in no need of additional things in his tank, but I want to know anyway.

What is Stress Coat?
Is it something separate from water conditioner?
Is it added to water during a water change in the same manner as Prime?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It can be used as a water conditioner, but in slightly higher concentrations it can be used to help replace slime coat and repair damaged tissue. It is a bit expensive to use as a water conditioner, but you can use it in addition to or instead of a different water conditioner if your fish needs to repair tissue. It should not be used in addition to a different water conditioner for long term though (only as needed). I have found that it greatly increases fin repair after breeding, accidental injuries or fin rot. It is also a good followup for medications since it helps prevent secondary infections...


> The effectiveness of Stress Coat with Aloe Vera has been proven by independent studies conducted at the University of Georgia, School of Veterinary Medicine. Researchers found that Stress Coat helped heal wounds and speed tissue regrowth. Dr John Gratzek summarizes the results: "Personally, I am satisfied with the results since my initial thoughts were skeptical to say the least. These definite statements can be made without equivocation: Stress Coat in no way harms aquarium fish, alters pH, or affects the biological filter. No ammonia or nitrite was detected in the test aquariums. The results indicated that the Stress Coat formula reduced the wound size compared to untreated fish tissue." Aloe Vera is high in mucopolysaccharides, an essential component of many tissues and believed to help in the healing process. The glycoproteins Aloctin A and Aloctin B are also present and identified as the probable tissue-healers.


http://www.koi-pond-guide.com/stress-coat.html


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've added stress coat after my boy has had fin chewing incidents, I believe it's helped with his recovery.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought Stress Coat conditioner before setting up my 10gal tank cuz the Fish store lady insisted it's one of the best for normal use. Cost me a bit though :< She said she used the stuff on all her Betta's so I bought it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I used stresscoat before I switched to Prime.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm using stress coat to help with Harley's fin rot and it seems to be helping so I'm sold on it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Harley said:


> I'm using stress coat to help with Harley's fin rot and it seems to be helping so I'm sold on it.


 Is it really?
I may go get some more...My one guy has a horrible case of finrot..or biting...Im not sure which..:-?


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Is it really?
> I may go get some more...My one guy has a horrible case of finrot..or biting...Im not sure which..:-?


May I ask, if I have my guy in a QT bowl... can I add this stress conditioner ALONG with my aqueon water conditioner?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe stress coat is supposed to remove chlorine as well, but since I can't check the bottle right now I'm not sure.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've used it for awhile now and I will never use anything else. API products are just awesome in general


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

jackals said:


> May I ask, if I have my guy in a QT bowl... can I add this stress conditioner ALONG with my aqueon water conditioner?


Yes, it is safe to use with other water conditioners. But, the next time you do a water change you should use only stress coat to limit potential problems. I haven't had anything go wrong yet with mixing water conditioners but you never know and it's best not to overdo it.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Yes, it is safe to use with other water conditioners. But, the next time you do a water change you should use only stress coat to limit potential problems. I haven't had anything go wrong yet with mixing water conditioners but you never know and it's best not to overdo it.


Correct. I am doing 100% water changes with epsom salt for possible shock, fin rot, and possible bacteria/fungus spot on his back side (OP has pics).

So with this said on the 1G qt bowl, I have new water everyday in there... match it to my heater 77-79 degrees... and then add 5ml of the aqeuon water conditioner (recommended for 1g)... I then add 1ml of stress coat...

this is because of his condition with the fin rot, and possible spot on him.. the 1ml is the equivalent of 10ml for 10g... that is good right?

I know you can use just the stress coat as water conditioner, but not sure if its good everytime because of the aloe vera.

I am almost out of the aqueon and will be switching to prime, and just use the stress coat for anytimes he may be sick or something...

other than that its not good to use soley as a conditioner for water everytime because of the aloe?

I have a 5g tank normally.. and when I set the tank up.. I used the stress coat as the conditioner which was like 2.5ml for a 5G tank.. I put that in and no aqueon...

so for future use am I doing this right? Or change anything in your opinion?


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

jackals said:


> May I ask, if I have my guy in a QT bowl... can I add this stress conditioner ALONG with my aqueon water conditioner?


I wouldn't. API Stress Coat has a conditioner in it, or is a conditioner with "stress coat" on top.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

jackals said:


> Correct. I am doing 100% water changes with epsom salt for possible shock, fin rot, and possible bacteria/fungus spot on his back side (OP has pics).
> 
> So with this said on the 1G qt bowl, I have new water everyday in there... match it to my heater 77-79 degrees... and then add 5ml of the aqeuon water conditioner (recommended for 1g)... I then add 1ml of stress coat...
> 
> ...


You can use Stress Coat as a water conditioner. The directions are on the bottle. The only downside of using it as a water conditioner is that it's a bit expensive. You can use it in your 1g qt. Since Aqueon doesn't have real benefits other than neutralizing chlorine, you could switch to just stress coat in the qt.


----------

